# Fuse diagram



## Rittmanic (Jun 2, 2012)

2007 Eos 
Does anyone have an accurate comprehensive fuse diagram...the manual's diagram is weak at best! The manual shows the interior fuse box...however...it designates an AC fuse location that is not correct. Additionally, there is no diagram for the fuse/relay box under the hood. Why must it be such a mystery? 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Rittmanic said:


> 2007 Eos
> Does anyone have an accurate comprehensive fuse diagram...the manual's diagram is weak at best! The manual shows the interior fuse box...however...it designates an AC fuse location that is not correct. Additionally, there is no diagram for the fuse/relay box under the hood. Why must it be such a mystery?
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


 Because you are a newbie, you probably don't know that............................................ 

It is necessary to indicate the year of your vehicle and the part of the world you are from. 

VW specs can be very different based on what I said above. 

It will help if you indicate that info in your Title. 

Welcome to the web site. Another site you may want to consider is http://www.vweosclub.com/forums/index.php 

Many of us, including me, are active on both.


----------



## Rittmanic (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you for the response...
2007 Eos 2.0T (production date 7/06)
DSG Automatic
VIN wvwba71f97v005373
Live in UT...bought car from PA
Any further help would be appreciated...don't quite understand how such a basic item such as an accurate fuse legend can be so challenging to procure.


----------



## Rittmanic (Jun 2, 2012)

BTW...tried other forum...Could not find anything that looked like a fuse and/or relay diagram. I spent significant time searching the net as well...no luck. Was planning on a call to VW customer service next...?


----------



## Rittmanic (Jun 2, 2012)

Additional follow-up
Called and chatted with vw customer service...they do not have any access to fuse diagrams. They indicated that it was rare for owners to do there own service these days...therefore fuse diagrams were largely unnecessary. 

Suggested I go to the vw literature site to purchase one if available...searched the site...no diagram offered. 

I must be an anomaly...thought a few folks still enjoyed working on their personal vehicles...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Rittmanic said:


> Additional follow-up
> Called and chatted with vw customer service...they do not have any access to fuse diagrams. They indicated that it was rare for owners to do there own service these days...therefore fuse diagrams were largely unnecessary.
> 
> Suggested I go to the vw literature site to purchase one if available...searched the site...no diagram offered.
> ...


Not sure if this site will be of any help to you. Take a look.

http://www.fixya.com/cars/t12701752-anyone_fuse_box_diagram_07_vw_eos


----------



## Rittmanic (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you for your suggestions...I was able to get a great fuse diagram from a German auto shop. If anyone else expresses interest in the fuse descriptions...I will post it.


----------



## doiso2010cc (Oct 23, 2012)

*fuse diagram*



Rittmanic said:


> Thank you for your suggestions...I was able to get a great fuse diagram from a German auto shop. If anyone else expresses interest in the fuse descriptions...I will post it.


yes , i have 2010 cc sport , dont have diagram for the fuse box under hood in enginer component near by baterry, can you post it so i can replace the fuse if need , thank


----------



## cultcargo (Jan 26, 2013)

Rittmanic said:


> Thank you for your suggestions...I was able to get a great fuse diagram from a German auto shop. If anyone else expresses interest in the fuse descriptions...I will post it.


 Oh, please post it!


----------



## Balkans (Dec 20, 2021)

I guess he decided to keep that info private (like the dealers).


----------

